# Titanium Backups not working



## Futur Innovations (Oct 17, 2011)

So Titanium Backup is not recognizing any of the backups that are there. And it won't let me backup any of my apps. I don't know if its because of 4.2 changing the sdcard partitions or if its something wrong with the app. I'm back on cm10 right now and it is still having that problem. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------

